# Hong Kong vs Tokyo?



## Kitface (Oct 3, 2008)

I was wondering, is MAC cheaper in Hong Kong or Tokyo Duty Free? :/ I'm trying to get a better deal, and yeah. Any light which could be shed would be lovely!


----------



## cuddlybear (Oct 3, 2008)

Hong Kong for sure. US cosmetics in Tokyo are all ridiciously priced.

Go check out the Duty Free Shop in Tsim Sha Tsui, they have collections coming out in sync with US (way ahead of other MAC counters in HK). Got some special traveller's edition from time to time too.


----------



## Kitface (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be sure to stop by there the next time I'm in HK!


----------



## breechan (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, I can confirm. Japan MAC prices are about 30% higher than Canada, and Hong Kong prices are about the same as Canada, or slightly less. The last time I was in Hong Kong, I spent a loooooooot of $$ on MAC because it's just too expensive in Japan.


----------



## oddinary (Oct 4, 2008)

Another vote for Hong Kong. I was very, very surprised when I found out the Shiseido lash primer costs more in Japan than HK. :/ High luxury tax?


----------



## Kitface (Oct 5, 2008)

Whoa, really? Crazy! I'm guessing Shu Uemura is probably cheaper in HK, too.. Thanks, guys! Now I def have to go to HK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Does anyone know if they stock empty pro palettes in HK?


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 5, 2008)

You can also find a lot of hidden gems at Sasa and Bonjour if you ever go to Hong Kong!

I love the Duty Free in TST, they have a lot of traveller's edition things - the last time I was there (this summer), they had an interesting assortment of lip palettes and eyeshadow palettes that I had not seen before. I actually bought a set of two fluidlines that came with a cool leather bag and a mini 209SE brush.


----------

